# Wanna be my friend?



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

I've always wondered what is to have a foreigner friend. Would somebody here be kind to be my peer? Hahaha (Even aliens are welcome as well)


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

What do you have to offer?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Zeke said:


> I've always wondered what is to have a foreigner friend. Would somebody here be kind to be my peer? Hahaha (Even aliens are welcome as well)


I'll take the plunge.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

Deadmanrising said:


> What do you have to offer?


Don't accept anything under $5,000.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Deadmanrising I can lend you some books. Though the collection still a small one. I'm good at making people or so I believe. haha


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Deity woah. I never had that kind of money in possession, well yet. hohohoho.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@tanstaafl28 hey! where are you from?


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

How can we be your foreigner friend without knowing what country you live in or are from? Further which one is a foreigner to you? Someone who lives in another country right now, or someone from a country different from the one in which you grew up?


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@series0 Well, I'm from the Philippines. the former option would be my answer. I was just curious to how other people's lives go on. It's always my dream to go somewhere abroad.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @Deadmanrising I can lend you some books. Though the collection still a small one. I'm good at making people or so I believe. haha


I'll just buy books.

You're good at making people? I'm not a woman that wants a child.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Deadmanrising HAHAHA didn't notice that mistake 'til you pointed it out. Making people laugh is what I meant. Does that mean I should raise the stake?


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @Deadmanrising HAHAHA didn't notice that mistake 'til you pointed it out. Making people laugh is what I meant. Does that mean I should raise the stake?


You haven't even made me smirk. This thread is depressing. I'm out.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

This is kinda boring I agree. Well, I guess my charm doesn't work over the net. haha. see ya


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Zeke said:


> @_tanstaafl28_ hey! where are you from?



Las Vegas, NV, USA


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

You know what, I've always wondered how people feel when they go to college. Your country is known to have students who lives in dormitories. In my country, more often than not we still live with our parents. Is it fun?


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Bishop Come on now. There's nothing to be shy of. Haha


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Zeke said:


> (Even aliens are welcome as well)


Yeah, I don't feel excluded for once. Thank you.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@nix1 Guess that was a smart move then. Mind if you enlighten me of your planet? lol haha.


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

@Zeke oh, it's super fun. But I can't say anything more about it lol.


----------

